# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Does this ceiling tile contain asbestos?

## dtbingle

Is anyone familiar with this ceiling tile and know if it contains asbestos or not?  Not sure when the house was built (guess is mid 50's).  No marking on the ceiling tiles to identify them.  They don't look 'fibrous', but almost like compressed/packed cardboard.

----------


## phild01

Hi dtbingle, looks like an acoustic tile.  I doubt it has asbestos but someone else might be able to confirm.
We might need an American arm to this Aussie site, welcome :Smilie:

----------


## goldie1

Looks like masonite 
Have a look here this might help  http://inspectapedia.com/hazmat/Asbe...ling_Tiles.php

----------


## dtbingle

Thanks for the help guys!  From reading that link the ceiling tiles posted that looked extremely close to mine ended up NOT containing asbestos, but one of the replies stated, "Often ceiling tiles that look like the ones in your photos do contain asbestos so your choices are to treat them assuming that they are asbestos containing or if you want to send a sample to a laboratory..".  Like you said, they probably don't have asbestos and at this point, it will be left alone.  If however, we decide to do work which might involve bothering the ceiling tiles, it would be a good idea to have a sample tested.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Is anyone familiar with this ceiling tile and know if it contains asbestos or not?  Not sure when the house was built (guess is mid 50's).  No marking on the ceiling tiles to identify them.  They don't look 'fibrous', but almost like compressed/packed cardboard.

  These appear to be what were called "Acousti-Tiles", which (in Australia) were made from compressed "sugar cane" residue. 
(Those with holes as pictured were often used in broadcasting/music recording studios.  Others with more subtle surface patterns were used in homes - and I have some which I installed over 30 years ago on the upper part of the rear wall of my lounge room, opposite the speakers on the other side!) 
If you have any doubts, take a small piece outside to a safe area, soak it in (say) methylated spirit, light it and see if it burns to water soluble ash. 
Obviously if it contains asbestos, that will not burn and will remain as fibers.  However, I am 99.99% sure that it is just compressed sugar cane - or similar.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  material commonly known in Australia as 'Cane-ite' - still available and used as pin boards and for sound insulation etc no asbestos in it.  http://www.chhwoodproducts.com.au/us...ne-ite_pdf.pdf  
Was widely used in 50s & 60s as celling linings even wallboards although too soft and easily damaged for walls.

----------


## FrodoOne

> material commonly known in Australia as 'Canite' - still available and used as pin boards and for sound insulation etc no asbestos in it.  http://www.chhwoodproducts.com.au/us...ne-ite_pdf.pdf  
> Was widely used in 50s & 60s as celling linings even wallboards although too soft and easily damaged for walls.

  Thank you Bloss. 
I can't believe that I had actually forgotten the (Trade Name) word "Canite".
It seems that "canite" is still available here in Australia, in 2440 x 1220 mm sheets of 13 mm thickness (@ $57  per sheet !) 
However, a search for "acousti tile" leads only to "acoustic tiles"

----------

